# mohican clearfork river brown trout



## catfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey all, I'm new to Loudonville and I'd love any/all advice on catching browns in the clearfork. I flyfish and Would like info as to how soon I can catch em and what type of flies are generally best.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

catfish, first off, welcome to OGF. As far as catching browns on the Clearfork goes, as long as it's not frozen over it's fishable. I usually use nymphs, PT, copper johns, hares ears, caddis, etc. 
Check out the Fly Fishing forums on here and search for posts about the Fork.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Try the Gatton rocks area. The camp ground in mohican has fish in it but gets hit hard. It's better if you walk a little up or down from there. Toss a big streamer for the :B Madriveroutfitters.com has stream reports and what flys are working there also. The ODNR link here has a printable map with access locations. If you don't mind the drive Mad river has trout in it too. Try @ Urbana as the trout are spread out the farther south you go. Good luck let us know how you do .

Tony V


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I had good luck at Gatton rocks, and downtown bellville. I always spin-fished, and they eagerly took little spinners!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

There are a couple good deeper holes down from the Covered Bridge in Mohican, I've caught some larger fish on muddler minnows, and watched an ol' chap pull in footballs on a big ugly black streamer he had tied himself. When the bite gets light, I cheat and use a couple wax worms on a smallish hook.  As far as Gatton, if you're not familiar with that area, head up 97 towards Bellville, as you come out of Butler you cross the river, take a left just over the bridge, that will take you up to Gatton. Good luck!


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey all. i didnt know where i could catch browns in ohio. id love to catch a couple. i use a spinning rod so i was wondering if i could catch them with that and also what would i use for them. i steelhead fish alot but im sure browns r a whole new ball game. thanks alot.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never used spinning gear, used a fly rod. If you're used to catching steelies, you will likely be disappointed in the fight with a brown. This fish was caught a few years back, put up a decent fight on the fly rod.







[/IMG]


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tommy-Lund said:


> I've never used spinning gear, used a fly rod. If you're used to catching steelies, you will likely be disappointed in the fight with a brown. This fish was caught a few years back, put up a decent fight on the fly rod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought about coming out with some in line spinners. would i have a chance at catchn browns on that next week? also is it even fishable right now? i live in canton so im not sure how far it is but would love to catch a brown trout.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

You should be able to catch them on inline spinners. I caught browns in the Mad on them before and have seen reports from the Mad in the past couple weeks in which people were using inlines to catch browns. So if you do go down there, you should be fine. Just stick close to the bottom in the deeper holes is what I have been told.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok so am i better off going to the mad river or clear fork. will be goin next week and using some inlines. thanks guys


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

in the winter if you use in lines go small. I fly fish the mad and see the guys throwing spinners do better when the water is warmer. right now the water temps are in the 30's, they will chase some days but they would rather have somthing hit them on the nose. if you go, the areas right where the current slows into the pool in mid depth pools, the deepest ones never seem to hold as many fish, the tail of the pool can also be good.
please switch to single hooks on spinners and catch and release!! if you release them they will grow!


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks. always catch and release. never keep trout. im having a replica mount done on a steelhead right now. really dont keep any fish except mayb some walleye from erie.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I am a catch and release guy too, that brown was caught about 10 years ago. But realize for the most part the browns in the Clear Fork are stocked by the ODNR, and the water gets for the most part too warm and shallow for them to sustain there, so not sure how much bigger they can get, can't speak for the Mad. The Mohican does get fished pretty hard after stocking, I would check with ODNR website to see if there has been or will be any stocking, I haven't fished it in several years, the last time just catching maybe 10 inchers. Mad River Outfitters usually posts current conditions for you also.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks tom. hey ill b happy with 10 inchers. iv been couped up n the house for awhile and wanna get out and catch some fish. all the rivers up north r froze up and i jus dont know where to go and catch fish right now.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if the immediate area around the covered bridge is ice covered, not sure how far they run upstream, but you might try just below pleasant hill dam, if there is any discharge going into the river it may be open there.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Chopper, a #2 panther martin silver blade yellow w/ red dots is a good spinner for the mad or clearfork. I've caught tons of trout on it at both palces.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

dark 1.5in crappie tubes swam through the pools will also work if you cant get the spinner down enough


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

The best and easiest way to catch Browns is to use nightcrawlers on bottom. They'll hit that ll day long.


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

is the covered bridge down from pleasant hill spillway that the covered bridge your talking about


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

I'm actually going to head down there this Sat am to try my luck...I fly for them and have spent a good amount of time there. PM me if you need some info....


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Aw no 

Fly fish! Anything else feels a lot like cheating


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Covered Bridge is probably most easily accessible off of Rt 97, you'll see signs for Covered Bridge, Gorge Overlook, the bridge is down to the left after getting off 97, not sure of road situations right now, it's a very winding narrow road with a good drop off is some areas, but it's not the fall that will kill you.  You can get there from the Spillway walking along the river, decent path, but it's a hike.


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the info on the bridge


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

32nd ounce pink lead head tipped with a white twister tail. They will eat it up!!!!!!!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

tnant1 said:


> The best and easiest way to catch Browns is to use nightcrawlers on bottom. They'll hit that ll day long.


You wanna feed'em or fool'em???



A month ago I caught two on a white doll fly with a red head. I was draggin it near bottom, below a run. A Flyfisherman I talked to caught one on a streamer, he said "it hit near shore". 

I've been waiting on this thaw to go back. Anyone know what it looks like?


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey guys, great info here! I had no idea there were Brown's in Ohio. I'm up in North Royalton and I'd like to plan a trip or two this year to come down. What is the best time of the year to catch these guys? If they are anything like the stocked Rainbows we have up here I'm assuming March/April. Is that about right or can you find them any later in the year? I'm gearing up for Steelies and Rainbows now, so I'd like to get this figured out so I can plan my trips. Thanks!


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

lawrence1 said:


> You wanna feed'em or fool'em???
> 
> Not sure what you mean here, but I've caught Browns on nightcrawlers a lot. It's really easy and that's all I was trying to help with. It's probably not for fly fishermen but anyone using spinning gear can do this and catch browns, I promise.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Tnant: its the ever raging debate of purity when trout fishing. I grew up trout fishing in Wisconsin and was primarily a bait fisherman. Many fly fisherman will look at a bait fisherman with a bit of disdain. I've seen it many times. To me its always been kind of silly. They are easier to catch with crawlers (most times) but there is still skill to it if you're good. In my opinion its a fun day either way and as long as everyone follows the rules its all good.


----------

